
Neuralink/Elon Musk livestream (16th) presentation - retSava
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-vbh3t7WVI&t=1h30m2s
======
retSava
Livestreamed yesterday. Other relevant link, but currently almost empty:
[https://neuralink.com/](https://neuralink.com/)

